# Job grade benefit



## simsim (Dec 31, 2008)

Is anyone aware about the job grades in Dubai/UAE and how it is related to a job title? or is it related to something else?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

In government sector grades are related to your qualification, experience, interview and performance during the year. 
The more you have, the better the grade is. 
and every grade is linked to a package of benefit
that may include housing, transportation, mobile, 
basic salary is also increasing accordingly.

Grades sometimes have nothing to do with designations
--you might be a manager at a very low salary due to a low grade

Grades are also there in private sectors


----------



## simsim (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your reply!
Can I lookup somewhere in the internet which grade covers what kind of salary range?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

that's all industry and more importantly, company specific....
in company A / Financial Sector the grades/benefits are different than in Company B of the same sector....Financial Sector is different than construction etc...

nothing reliable on the internet...some studies/stats but they show just ballpark figures for industries/ranks....


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

simsim said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply!
> Can I lookup somewhere in the internet which grade covers what kind of salary range?


There's barely any info on that but I guess THIS is a good indicator of the kind of perks available to different bands/grades/categories.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Every company has a different system
I just got something from google

Human Resoureces 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Marketing
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Levels Designation
---------------------------------------------------------------------
0a Sr. Vice President- Marketing 
0b Vice President – Marketing
0c Asst Vice President- Marketing 
1a General Manager – Marketing / Customer Care
1b Asst. General Manager Marketing / Customer Care
1c Sr. Manager – Marketing / Customer Care
1d Manager – Marketing / Customer Care
1e Asst. Manager- Marketing / Customer Care
3a Area Head – Marketing
3b Officer – Marketing
4a Sr. Executive Marketing / Customer Care
4b Executive – Marketing / Customer Care
4c Executive Data Entry
5a Executive Collection

Levels Designation
---------------------------------------------------------------------
0a Sr. Vice President –HR & Admin
0b Vice President – HR & Admin
0c Asst Vice President – HR & Admin
1a General Manager – HR & Admin
1b Asst. General Manager – HR & Admin
1c Sr. Manager – HR & Admin
1d Manager – HR & Admin
1e Asst. Manager – HR & Admin
3a Sr. Officer HR & Admin
3b Officer HR & Admin
3b Officer – Communications
4a Sr. Executive HR & Admin
4b Executive HR & Admin
4a Steno Secretary
4a Librarian
4a Stenographer
4a Receptionist 
4a Sr. Security Officer 
4b Security Officer 
5a Sr. Office Asst. 
5a Drivers
5b Office Assistant

Purchase 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Levels Designation
---------------------------------------------------------------------
0a Sr. Vice President – Purchase
0b Vice President – Purchase
0c Asst. Vice President – Purchase
1a General Manager – Purchase
1b Asst. General Manager – Purchase
1c Sr. Manager – Purchase 
1d Manager – Purchase
1e Asst. Manager – Purchase
3a Sr. Officer – Purchase 
3b Officer – Purchase
4a Sr. Executive – Purchase
4b Executive – Purchase
-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

